
Is Space a Human Place? [audio] - anthrocurious
https://www.sapiens.org/technology/space-colonization/
======
arikr
Has the HN placement algorithm changed? This is #19 on the homepage with 1
point. It doesn't seem to be from the second chance pool but I may be wrong
there.

Would be a cool change if it's something that lets more new submissions get a
chance on the homepage

~~~
Ancalagon
I've been noticing a lot of the topics on the front page have fewer comments
than they used to (kind of disappointing to be honest). So yeah maybe the algo
did change.

~~~
KineticLensman
As I write this there are seven topics that have five or fewer comments.

If I have plenty of time I might read articles like these. But if I'm pressed
for time I'll pick stories whose subject is interesting and that have a lot of
comments, using # comments as a quick proxy for whether the HN community has
been engaged with the subject and might have generated some useful discussion.

